# How about us Navarre beach swimmers?



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Early this year (February-ish), I swam out at the Navarre posts marking the Gulf reef (to which we invite visiting snorkelers /swimmers/others). Something caught my leg and I swam in with it attached. I drug in a few hundred feet of braided wire "cable" with a fist sized weight and a fist sized hook! The fishing zone is adjacent to the swimming zone, yes. Thanks to God, for the sake of especially children & especially the volunteers who teach surfing to the autistically affected RIGHT THERE that I got to clean up instead of some child getting hooked, tangled, or traumatized. Yes we've lovely sharks here but let's hope fishers are more concerned about cleaning up after themselves or Navarre may see life imitate art.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Go take a swim with the sharks. Get off the forum.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought a big tiger was taking off but I reckon you cut my line before I set the hook!!! You owe me a $20 spot for my line/hook/weight!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Heavy gear for a sucker...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I take I you've never dove the Pickens jetties.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Gave my catch to a local fisher who was of course graciously happy for the gift which I'm certain he put to proper use. Why would a fisher think a fellow fisher didn't also swim?


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

P.S. Had a lovely swim between rains this morning..with the gorgeous bait balls and a near shore 7' tarpon!


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@H20MARK  For a live Navarre beach underwater visibility cam check, see http://viewintotheblue.com/navarrebeach


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Received a clue. Tides. Never regarded them, except for fishing or for walking in the sound. But yep yep they bring things in.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

A tides site... https://www.tides.info/?command=view&location=Navarre Beach, Florida


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

...


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@jlw1972 ROFL!!! That is the best insult with subtle wordplay & choice graphic that I have seen in a long while. Unfortunately the wordplay and pronoun only apply to one gender. Try harder lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My apologies. I should not have posted that.
Please continue bithching about fishing line in the water.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> @jlw1972 ROFL!!! That is the best insult with subtle wordplay & choice graphic that I have seen in a long while. Unfortunately the wordplay and pronoun only apply to one gender. Try harder lol


You should have been here for his posts back when we had a "politics" section!

I shark fish Navarre beach from time to time ... but never at the artificial reefs area and not even on the State Park section of the beach. I've been diving on that reef also & I don't know why anyone would shark fish there as pretty likely any shark you hook up would wrap your line around one of those christmas trees & cut you off.

As someone else also said ... there's lots of fishing line & other stuff in the water out there ... not just shark gear. Probably 10 times more sharp little pompano hooks floating around at any one time than shark rigs. 



NavarreSwimmer said:


> The fishing zone is adjacent to the swimming zone, yes.


In any case ... I wasn't aware there were separate fishing & swimming zones. Is that only in the State Park area?


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@jlk1972 I don't understand but apology for male bashing accepted. Fish on!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Either of you geniuses consider that it may have been an accident?


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@AndyS Keen logic. Thanks for the tree tips! Plus us fish-and-jellyfish-hunting sea turtles love lounging by those trees and wouldn't want to bother a fellow fisher to release us (deterring their shark hunt). The signs are by and in-line with the beach ends of the over-dune bridges, only east of The Pier.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boys I'll tell you what, im more lost than some line in the surf


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@jlw1972 MENSAs and duh if someone wastes that much leader then their whole act of fishing was an accident


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AndyS said:


> You should have been here for his posts back when we had a "politics" section!
> 
> Says the guy who believes in profiling but not car tags....
> 
> Guess who's still winning Andy?


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Best overall non-offensive [I hope] retort: "Hey, You! Out of the gene pool!" To which I raise my beer and ask "May I please be excused"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This cat has held his breath to long underwater.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put that beer down, sir. You have had enough...


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes Sir, Mr. Fish. My Google just froze too, before I could intuit the derivation of "splittine". Quel drag.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> Early this year (February-ish), I swam out at the Navarre posts marking the Gulf reef (to which we invite visiting snorkelers /swimmers/others). Something caught my leg and I swam in with it attached. I drug in a few hundred feet of braided wire "cable" with a fist sized weight and a fist sized hook! The fishing zone is adjacent to the swimming zone, yes. Thanks to God, for the sake of especially children & especially the volunteers who teach surfing to the autistically affected RIGHT THERE that I got to clean up instead of some child getting hooked, tangled, or traumatized. Yes we've lovely sharks here but let's hope fishers are more concerned about cleaning up after themselves or Navarre may see life imitate
> 
> .....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> Early this year (February-ish), I swam out at the Navarre posts marking the Gulf reef (to which we invite visiting snorkelers /swimmers/others). Something caught my leg and I swam in with it attached. I drug in a few hundred feet of braided wire "cable" with a fist sized weight and a fist sized hook! The fishing zone is adjacent to the swimming zone, yes. Thanks to God, for the sake of especially children & especially the volunteers who teach surfing to the autistically affected RIGHT THERE that I got to clean up instead of some child getting hooked, tangled, or traumatized. Yes we've lovely sharks here but let's hope fishers are more concerned about cleaning up after themselves or Navarre may see life imitate art.


I shark fished for 20 years, quit on my 200th shark over 100 pounds. I've never seen anyone spool up with nothing but 7 strand wire. For one thing, the cost, plus the wire would coil after being stored on a reel, would corrode since it would be packed away wet. Are you sure it was a shark leader? Could you have exaggerated somewhat? See, most beach leaders run with a conventional reel and dropped are going to be between 5 and 10 feet long. Spinning rods would use a shorter leader, but since you say the weight was the size of your fist...no spinning gear.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

No exaggeration. I've never fished shark, well not on purpose. The lifeguards & the other fisher all said it was way abnormally excessive braided wire leader. It was rigged like basic fishing line, weight, hook ... not like a leader. Maybe they were after Nessie. I'll ask at Half Hitch (in the morning after work) for the technical descriptions of the gear.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks to Rob at Half Hitch. Given the visual description, he said it was a commercial long-line and would usually have multiple hooks (I got lucky!)


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> > You should have been here for his posts back when we had a "politics" section!
> ...



Once again you mischaracterize my statements on those old (and irrelevant to this thread) topics. This is why we don't have a "politics" section anymore. Back to the ignore list with ya, JLW. Only took you off to see what kind of inappropriate content you had posted _this_ time. I see, though, that you deleted it.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Beach had a bit of algae today. Went east, tucked my baggage under guard station #3 due to distant rumbling, but at the surf saw a 4' spinner or black tip cruising the shore (in the fishing section, where of course no fishers were); &, given the multiple dead 9" fish I'd seen enroute chose the west side of the pier to swim. Great conditions until this annoying drizzle rolled in. If a fisher hooks a remora or a lady fish or any other creature, it's thrown back alive. The only thing fishers kill first is gar to protect the sportsfish. And even those aren't left stinking on the banks. Right?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AndyS said:


> Once again you mischaracterize my statements on those old (and irrelevant to this thread) topics. This is why we don't have a "politics" section anymore. Back to the ignore list with ya, JLW. Only took you off to see what kind of inappropriate content you had posted _this_ time. I see, though, that you deleted it.


I could never put you on the ignore list. Your post are like a train wreck in slow motion. I love em!!

Can't wait to see what you'll post next.

Keep up the good work pal...


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@AndyS If you missed jlw's Queen of Hearts cartoon, it was worth a screenshot to forward via emails. I'm glad I missed the politics and I'm not questioning whoever polices site content, but I found it hilariously subtly funny and yes unfortunately a gender slur. However, I think jlw probably was trying to joke jab in an acceptable way. @jlw you two can play politics? Maybe not. Lol.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> @AndyS If you missed jlw's Queen of Hearts cartoon, it was worth a screenshot to forward via emails. I'm glad I missed the politics and I'm not questioning whoever polices site content, but I found it hilariously subtly funny and yes unfortunately a gender slur. However, I think jlw probably was trying to joke jab in an acceptable way. @jlw you two can play politics? Maybe not. Lol.


It's a long story with Andy and doesn't really have anything to do with this post. He is a sore loser and has issues. We try not to take him too serious..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This dude comes to mind when I read his post.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@jlw may I suggest you read your last 2 posts as though they were written at you (instead of by you). Walk a mile in the other's moccasins, always quite enlightening. It takes 2 to tango or tangle. It only takes 1 to fish


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok. Last 3 posts lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> @jlw may I suggest you read your last 2 posts as though they were written at you (instead of by you). Walk a mile in the other's moccasins, always quite enlightening. It takes 2 to tango or tangle. It only takes 1 to fish


Sure, you can suggest anything you want. But...


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

If you're fishing for a worthy adversary, make a friend


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Does that make good bait?


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

I better go back to my Toasted Lager before Mr. Fish catches me at play again


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheerio then.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@splittine Oh! Split Tine! I get it now. I'm a little sssssllllllooooow


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@jlw Ciao for now. Gone fishin'


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@MrFish See you and the Col. at the dunes soon. Another day...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:001_huh: Bath Salts??


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Gulf Salts! They'll curl your hair into lovely ringlets! Monty Python: I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> :001_huh: Bath Salts??


This dude will eat your face.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@Playin Hookie Better than Epsom salts for elderly and fishers alike, even for elderly fishers. No hookahs required!


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@MrFish Oh, I better not say that lol


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Not fair. It's midnight. I have to work tomorrow/tonight. So *now* you come out to play. Not fair!


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@Play'N Hooky Too I'm the opposite of a Monty Python lumberjack, I work all night and I drink all day. Nice jack in your avatar/photo!


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@MrFish Recall how I opened this thread with my safe catch and release of a fist sized hook wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Grouper cheeks are the best part


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> Beach had a bit of algae today. Went east, tucked my baggage under guard station #3 due to distant rumbling, but at the surf saw a 4' spinner or black tip cruising the shore (in the fishing section, where of course no fishers were); &, given the multiple dead 9" fish I'd seen enroute chose the west side of the pier to swim. Great conditions until this annoying drizzle rolled in. If a fisher hooks a remora or a lady fish or any other creature, it's thrown back alive. The only thing fishers kill first is gar to protect the sportsfish. And even those aren't left stinking on the banks. Right?


 
No good fisher kills fish to "protect sportfish". Those dead fish were most likely dead LY which have a habit of dying off when the water gets hot in the summer.


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

Looked much more like Remora than LY. I should taken a picture. Will bring phone tomorrow


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> Beach had a bit of algae today. Went east, tucked my baggage under guard station #3 due to distant rumbling, but at the surf saw a 4' spinner or black tip cruising the shore* (in the fishing section, where of course no fishers were)*; &, given the multiple dead 9" fish I'd seen enroute chose the west side of the pier to swim. Great conditions until this annoying drizzle rolled in ......


That's twice you've mentioned a "fishing section" of the beach ... is that in the State Park area ? 

I don't know too much about the SP as I only go to that side to launch my yak or dive every great once in awhile ... .but I can tell you there is no "fishing section" that I'm aware of on the rest of NB west of the pier where I go to fish. It's pretty much whoever gets the spot first ... fishers or swimmers. Unless maybe there's "no fishing" right in front of the towers adjacent to the pier? I never fish there either so wouldn't know.



NavarreSwimmer said:


> .... If a fisher hooks a remora or a lady fish or any other creature, it's thrown back alive. The only thing fishers kill first is gar to protect the sportsfish. And even those aren't left stinking on the banks. Right?


Well, I can only speak for myself, but ..... haven't caught any gar yet on NB. But I'll be sure & post a picture up if I do! :laughing:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

What a bunch of gibberish.
This whole thread is a waste of electrons.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

That's 5 minutes of my life I'll never get back. I feel dumber for just reading the whole thing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

We do get some strange ones....


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

"Jul 12, 2017 · #18
@AndyS ... The signs are by and in-line with the beach ends of the over-dune bridges, only east of The Pier."

Thanks to y'all who helped.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Kim??


----------



## NavarreSwimmer (Jul 12, 2017)

@Mr Fish Not Kim. My bad. Post re Col. that I directed @ you was supposed to be @H20Mark. 
While I'm here let me say @ others who choose to waste time being ugly: about to unsubscribe, last word is mine. There's no cure for ugly. I didn't cause it, don't look to me to fix it. And @ the real fishers: thanks, you rock!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> Thanks to Rob at Half Hitch. Given the visual description, he said it was a commercial long-line and would usually have multiple hooks (I got lucky!)


As a commercial fisherman we do not accept these allegations!!! Maybe ninjas


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

good riddance and don't you dare peek back in. you will though because you wont be able to stand it.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> @Mr Fish Not Kim. My bad. Post re Col. that I directed @ you was supposed to be @H20Mark.
> While I'm here let me say @ others who choose to waste time being ugly: about to unsubscribe, last word is mine. There's no cure for ugly. I didn't cause it, don't look to me to fix it. And @ the real fishers: thanks, you rock!


To keep with the Tumbstone theme


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

NavarreSwimmer said:


> "Jul 12, 2017 · #18
> @AndyS ... The signs are by and in-line with the beach ends of the over-dune bridges, only east of The Pier."
> 
> Thanks to y'all who helped.


So does that encompass pretty much the entire State Park area of Navarre Beach. .. or just a potion of it?

(Like I said, I've never gone to the State Park area to surf fish. Just to dive the artificial reef area or launch my yak maybe two or three times a yrar)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

